# Dogfish Head IPA



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

I am trying my 1st Dogfish Head 90 minute Imperial IPA.
It has a nice light caramel color,and taste seems to favor the hop's side of the flavor scale.seems fairly potent at 9% Alc. By Vol.Over all a pretty good Beer.:tu
Any one here try one of these?
And what kind of stogie would you recommend as a pairing with one of these?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Stone and Dogfish Head are two of my favs at the moment, and the Imperial IPA is rather nice. I prefer the 60-min IPA, though. I saw a new seasonal DFH today--Aprihop, that I passed on for the Unibroue 17th Anni release :dr


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

As for pairings, how about a couple of 120s and anything with a lot of nicotine 

Honestly, while I do like IPAs, I don't drink them that often with cigars. They just don't seem to go as well together as some other beers, in my opinion. When I do, it's usually something salty or grassy (e.g., Sancho Panza, Vegueros, Cohiba).


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

croatan said:


> As for pairings, how about a couple of 120s and anything with a lot of nicotine
> 
> Honestly, while I do like IPAs, I don't drink them that often with cigars. They just don't seem to go as well together as some other beers, in my opinion. When I do, it's usually something salty or grassy (e.g., Sancho Panza, Vegueros, Cohiba).


Hmmm I Do happen to have a Sancho Panza that was gifted to me and might just have to try it,thanks..:tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Had a couple of pitchers of this the other night. I have to say I really enjoyed it. :tu


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm a total IPA whore and it makes me sad that Dogfish Head is not available in my part of the country. I found some 60 Minute IPA on tap in a little bar in South Beach Miami when I was on vacation. It was one of the better single IPAs that I've tried. At $3/pint I probably drank a quarter keg in my two visits to the bar. I can't wait to try the 90 and 120 Minute versions!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

There was a thread on this a little while back. I haven't heard anyone say they can't find a DFH IPA they like. Between the 60, 90, and 120 there're plenty of options, not to mention all the other delicious beers.

They also make their own rum and vodka too, in a few different unique flavors. I don't think those are available outside of Delaware though.


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Dog Fish head is one of my fav breweries, taken the tour a few times.

I've had all the current offering they make and a few rare ones. Personally, I throw back the IPAs alone, both meanings no food no smoke and no one to bug me :tu.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Haven't had the IPA yet. I thought the Raison D'Etre was decent, but definitely not an everyday beer.

Been digging on Sweetwater 420 lately, though. :tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Ace$nyper said:


> I've had all the current offering they make and a few rare ones.


/hijack on

What do you think of the Fort? That's the one fermented with a ton of raspberries, or something along those lines. I'm a fan of all things raspberry, particularly raspberry beers (raspberry wheat, raspberry porter, raspberry stout, raspberry lambic, etc), but I ended up pouring half the bottle of Fort down the drain.

/hijack off


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Mark C said:


> /hijack on
> 
> What do you think of the Fort? That's the one fermented with a ton of raspberries, or something along those lines. I'm a fan of all things raspberry, particularly raspberry beers (raspberry wheat, raspberry porter, raspberry stout, raspberry lambic, etc), but I ended up pouring half the bottle of Fort down the drain.
> 
> /hijack off


I was impressed myself, I've slowly grown to branch out to beers with fruit and was pretty happy, I'd say worth a try :ss

I'm sipping on a Midas's Touch right now. I have a few from 06


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I really need to try some of this. I am a huge fan of everything that Stone puts out so I would probably love some DFH.


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

Dogfish is an excellent beer. The 120 IPA will knock your socks off:tu
If you have a chance go to the brewery in Deleware, they usually have some offerings that aren't available bottled.


----------

